#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Process Plants: Shutdown and Turnaround Management

## irfan1sdk

*Process Plants: Shutdown and Turnaround Management


*
Focuses on the methodology of turnaround maintenance
Uses numerous case studies to address key turnaround aspects, including planning, safety, execution, and quality control
Helps readers optimize management of different types of shutdown
Fills the gap in practical literature on plant turnaround management in engineering environments
Serves as a text for a shutdown management course (asset management and maintenance engineering), or as a practical reference for professionals

Download Link >> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Process Plants: Shutdown and Turnaround Management

----------


## debashis

Good thread!!!

More and more value addition to be done based on recent T&I experience.

----------


## debashis

What is the normal practice wrt hydrotest during T&I.

1. Hydro for all piping loops?
2. Did any body tried hydrotesting against Valve gate instead of blinding.?

----------


## Mohamed

very intersted book

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## cuaurol

thanks

----------


## dmrodrigues

Can you please reapost the link

thanks

----------


## Sam_95

During shutdown process first thing to do is isolate the battery limit that means blinding of inlet. So there is procedure to do you can know more about it here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## soloweber

Kindly re-upload. file not in the link.

----------


## Sam_95

You can visit here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks for request

----------

